# Lucy, Loo...my sweet one



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Lucy-Loo...my sweet one*

Hi folks, 

Here is a photo from today of my darling Lucy, daughter of Henny and Eggbert and one prized girl. She is the apple of my eye, however her brother Ricky is more friendly with me, but he's also confused about his sexuality


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Here is a photo from today of my darling Lucy, daughter of Henny and Eggbert and one prized girl. She is the apple of my eye, however her brother Ricky is more friendly with me, but he's also confused about his sexuality


Oh Brad, Lucy is absolutely stunning.  

Love the picture. Thanks for the '*double*' pleasure. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

She is positively georgous!!! Love the color.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

And what a pretty bird it is! I can now see why it likes to stand in front of a mirror. I think I would too if I were that pretty.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

she is a very pretty pigeon, lots of nice variations in her feather colours and patterns


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Brad,

What a couple of hunks of sheer delight for the eyes  they both are, I bet they are not shy infront of the camera. From the looks of their eyes, I'm betting they both have quite some personalities, too!  

You should post pics of them more often, and their daddy too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!

WHAT A BEAUTY!  

How much does she weigh? I know, not polite to ask a lady her age or weight!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW! Lucy is gorgeous! I'm sure you two are going to have many, many happy years together. I'd love to see her brother, I'm sure Ricky is as handsome as Lucy is beautiful.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad,

Thanks for posting the beautiful picture of Lucy....she is just gorgeous.

Pete - Here's a previous thread that has a couple of pictures of Ricky....
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12807

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you Linda! I have seen Ricky before, my mind is fading fast. He's a real handsome fella, you have some beautiful fids there Brad


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a great photo of Lucy! She is very beautiful!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow Brad, your Lucy is a heart stopper!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I love her eyes color, perfect match with her beauty!

Suz.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lucy's a Beautiful Bird. Her markings are spectacular!

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone...she really is my little angel, and her and her brother are 2 miracles really Shi, Lucy weighs about 875 grams, sometimes she gets up to 900 after the day and has eaten a lot

Forgot to mention as well, Lucy laid another egg today! She has become so regular in her egg laying and it's kind of odd. I guess it shows she is very healthy but in her first year of life she only laid 3 eggs in total. This year she's just pumping them out, this will be her 3rd set. Poor baby seems to be always sitting on eggs now, she only abandoned her other eggs about 4 days ago. 

Don't worry though, she's getting her calcium


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, Lucy is so beautiful. She has the look of a hawk in her eyes - so regal looking. I love the mirror image.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is so beautiful Brad. I just wish I could see her next to an "ordinary" pigeon (like her foster parents!) to appreciate the size difference.

Cynthia


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Wow!*

Brad, you do have some heavy weight pijies with you!

Lucy is more than 3 times heavier than my Beanie or any average pigeon here. She must be very cuddly and fun to hold.  

She's very pretty!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I want to stroke her head


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Brad,
Another beautiful pic of Lucy, she is a Stunner!
My BIG ELLE is a tiny pidgie in comparison to her 
They really are a magnificent breed, I recall seeing a few some time back they were really impressive in person, I'm sure they could scare of a chicken if they had too!!! 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brad -- Thanks for sharing. She is a stunning hen!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Brad,

She sure is one big beautiful gal and her brother a handsome devil. Thanks for sharing your pics w/us, I really enjoyed the link with some of your other pics that Linda posted.You have a very handsome family of pigeons.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ricky and Lucy should be on the cover of "Play Pigeon" magazine! Hah!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow, Brad! Lucy is absolutely gorgeous!
She's so pretty, I just want to keep looking at her picture. 

Phyll


----------

